
Is this site legit? - rms
http://www.fundinguniverse.com/
======
wschroter
I know the Founder, Paul Allen (not the MS one) and they are good people. We
do the same stuff at the Go BIG Network -

<http://www.gobignetwork.com/small-business-funding/>

I also blogged a few days ago about a company that got funded through Go BIG -

<http://www.gobignetwork.com/wil/2007/4/13/anatomy-of-a-go-big_funded-company-
propractica/10131/view.aspx>

You can search through our investor profiles as well as see other companies
that are posting.

Hope that helps.

------
gibsonf1
If it is legit, it has the distinct disadvantage that you probably have to go
to Utah to try the service once you get through the first cut, and there is no
indication of what kind of network they can provide.

I'll never forget driving through Utah listening to the radio, and the dj said
"right now, I would love to play you this song - but I can't". I think they
actually have sensorship there.

~~~
ballred
Please educate yourself before making comments like that. The first amendment
applies to all states, even Utah. Same goes for FCC rules which govern radio
standards.

Regarding 'going to Utah to try the service' that is not correct. The site is
a matching service for angels and entrepreneurs, they don't actually provide
the funding.

~~~
gibsonf1
It was simply an experience I had - so I feel very educated about it. My guess
is that the censorship in this case was related to the owner of the radio
station, and I'm guessing there is alot of that kind of private censorship in
Utah - but I'm not sure (I experienced this a couple times on different
stations in Utah). The incident happened about 15 years ago so things may have
changed. Something I've never experienced in any other state - and I've driven
through alot of states.

~~~
ballred
A single isolated incident and your guesses do not constitute facts.

------
nickb
Never heard of any of these people. From the high-tech "smart money"
standpoint, this is not that attractive.

~~~
transburgh
What is the "high-tech "smart money" standpoint"?

~~~
jamiequint
You don't just want cash, you want cash & brains. You want smart people with
knowledge of your market and the ability to help you succeed not just through
money, but through advice, connections, etc.

~~~
SwellJoe
To expand on this...an angel or series A round is not the end of your
business, it's just the beginning. Cash can't tell you what to spend it on.
You're going to need more people...possibly a CEO, probably a CFO within a
year, a good accounting firm, sales people if you're in B2B, a PR firm, big
customers willing to try your buggy beta software, etc. Knowing who to call on
is part of what smart money can bring to the table. (You're on your own for
legal...you can't share a lawyer with your money people, if you want to be
able to trust things to shake out nicely. Like good fences make good
neighbors, the same is true of good lawyers between money and businesses.)

------
pg
It seems to be a Utah thing. I hadn't heard of them. I doubt it would work
very well.

------
rms
Has anyone ever had success with a site like this?

